# I saw a mouse (not a pet mouse) in my house



## Vesca (Feb 26, 2014)

I only have seen the one, I have never before seen droppings or footprints in my house to indicate that we may have had mice before tonight and we don't leave food out. So I'm really hoping it's just one mouse who has tried to find warm place out of the cold winter air. But, I could be wrong. 

So I'm wondering if anyone else has had to take care of a mouse invasion in their house, while simultaneously keeping their hedgehog safe from mice maybe trying to sneak into the cage to get at the hedgehog food and warm space... 

My hedgehog's cage has solid plastic flooring and walls about 10 inches tall, but above that is wire (with a ceiling) that has openings about 1 inch thick. There are also the wires that control the thermostat/CHE lamps. In a nutshell, I don't doubt a mouse's ability to gain access to his cage. But is it likely? And how can I prevent that occurrence if it is likely? 

I've set a trap, I plan to pick up some more traps tomorrow. I've just never had to deal with mice before and it's scary thinking of my hedgehog and a mouse in the same cage at the same time.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would definitely do something more to prevent mice from getting in your hedgie's cage. I'm not sure that injury is a risk, but passing of disease or parasites definitely is. And I could see a mouse going for your hedgie's food. I would go to a home improvement or hardware store and see if you can get some window screening or chicken wire fencing or something with small holes, and secure that over the wire parts of the cage.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Mice are intelligent and have the added bonus of being able to climb just about anything. I have a cage like yours and if it backs on to a wall or anything the mouse could easily help itself to some hedgie goodies. Youll probably want to lay out food on your traps so the mouse goes for the easiest target... And lay foodless traps around the cage. Keep in mind that mice arent as stupid as people think. Plus, like lilysmommy said you'll need to lay some sort of protection down on top of the cage, and really secure that stuff. Because, once again, mice just arent that stupid.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Chances are if you see one mouse you have many more. Usually what you see is just the tip of the iceberg. 

Chances are if there is another food source the mice will go for it rather than the hedgie cage. Watch where you store your hedgehogs food. Make certain it's in a secure mouse proof container.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

The best method I have found of getting rid of mice is steel wool and peppermint oil. You spritz the steel wool in the oil, then go through every cupboard, closet, drawer, corner, whatever you can think of. Drop strips of the steel wool wherever you think is dark and might be nearfood, and stuff the steel wool into any holes around pipes. Also, plant peppermint and geraniums around the outside of your house.

HOWEVER, the biggest reason this is a deterrent is because the peppermint oil is so stinky and the mice won't get near it. If they do manage to get over the smell, then they can't chew steel wool like they would caulk or any other filler. 

I have never tried this with a hedge in the house. I don't know how one would react. I just used to live in an old house right by a big field on one side, and a cemetery on the other. Mice were inevitable when winter came around. This method really cut down on rodent invasions.

As for mouse proof food can-ammo can. Works wonders, is also air and water tight. No bugs, mice, or pitbulls will eat your (fairly expensive) hedgie food through one of those. Mine is covered in geeky stickers.


----------

